# Help Newbie



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I just purchased my first travel trailer (2004 Outback 25RSS). I need help. I don't know what I need and I have tons of questions. Help!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Ask questions any you will get answers.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You came to the right place!


----------



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Ok here r my first set of questions. 
1. What type and size/power of generator should I get?
2. What do I need for black and gray tanks (ie. Chemicals, hoses etc.)
3. What do I need to know about towing and is my 1/2 ton gmc sierra 5.3L enough to tow. 
4. What Should i do first on my new(to me) trailer. 
5. Anything I should know about my 2004 outback 25rss.


----------



## russ&katie (May 8, 2010)

1. where you using camper that you need generator? Most places have electric.
2. good deodorizer and long enough hose to reach. maybe extra 10' extension.
3. I pull my 2004 28rss with GMC Yukon 5.3 no problem. I would spend the money for good w/d bars though.
4. spend some time getting to know the trailer, become one with the trailor :} get ideas from here on modifying it to make things easier. tap the experience that is on here. There is no dumb questions, and someone else has almost always experienced the problem first and can help.
5. Outbacks are the best.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Have fun learning the lingo you'll see here:
TT = a Travel Trailer
TV = Tow Vehicle
DW = Dear Wife
DH = Dear Husband
wd = weight distribution, as in hitch or bars or whatever
AC = in caps means Air Conditioner. In lower case means alternating current.
genset = a gas-powered electric generator
shore power = the provision of electricity for your TT in the campground (or at your home, for that matter).

I'm sure others can add to this list...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

For the sewer hose do not go cheap as you will regret it, just think of Robin Williams and the movie RV. Get a Rhino sewer hose kit.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> For the sewer hose do not go cheap as you will regret it, just think of Robin Williams and the movie RV. Get a Rhino sewer hose kit.


I've been using a cheapo since my first trailer. tic toc tic toc..... Every time I flush I cringe. I know I have to get a better hose. My uncle has one of those that is stiff and extends like a flexible straw. Is that made by Rhino? It seems like a really good quality hose. When you bend it, it stays in that shape.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> For the sewer hose do not go cheap as you will regret it, just think of Robin Williams and the movie RV. Get a Rhino sewer hose kit.


I've been using a cheapo since my first trailer. tic toc tic toc..... Every time I flush I cringe. I know I have to get a better hose. My uncle has one of those that is stiff and extends like a flexible straw. Is that made by Rhino? It seems like a really good quality hose. When you bend it, it stays in that shape.
[/quote]

That would in fact be a Rhino hose. No more stinky slinky chasing you around the dump station.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok, so you are new to camping....

Here's my recommendation:

Get a sewer hose (the Rhino brand is great, but anything will work for a weekend), a water hose (make sure it's drinking water safe... You can get them in different colors, but RV ones are white and you'll get strange looks if you hook up a green or black one even though they may be just as good), some black tank chemicals (and RV store will have them as will walmart and other places), and a nice pad of paper (with pencil or pen....).

Now, pack some clothes, pans, silverware, paper plates, etc. and make reservations at a local campground for full hookups. (pull-through site would also be reccomended if you are also new to backing up)

Finally, go camping. If you have a laptop bring it and ask questions during the weekend. Otherwise write down everything you need to understand or need to add, or just doesn't seem to work right. Then ask us and we'd be happy to help with anythign we can...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can driveway camp at your house also and then if you need something run into the house and get it. We normally find that if we need it at home we tend to have it in the trailer, the trailer gets all the hand me downs from hand tools, flat ware to sheets.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> You can driveway camp at your house also and then if you need something run into the house and get it. We normally find that if we need it at home we tend to have it in the trailer, the trailer gets all the hand me downs from hand tools, flat ware to sheets.


Sure, IF your subdivision allows it..... WAIT.... I'm on the board!!! I should get an exception!!!!


----------



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

I appreciate all the advice and welcome more. I am currently trying to just figure out how everything works. I am in the process of fixing the outside shower. The previous owner let forgot to winterize and the line broke. I've gotten as far replacing the hoses. Now I need to re-attach the shower compartment to the trailer. Any suggestions of what I need to use to do this. Special glue/cault etc.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site!!
Practice backing your new trailer into a parking space at your local shopping center when it is empty. Maybe put out some safety cones and try to thread the camper through an obstical course in reverse. Some campground have very tight campsites and lots of trees in the way Travel trailers don't react well to trees and utility posts. And don't forget about clearance!!
Eric


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jaeson7 said:


> I appreciate all the advice and welcome more. I am currently trying to just figure out how everything works. I am in the process of fixing the outside shower. The previous owner let forgot to winterize and the line broke. I've gotten as far replacing the hoses. Now I need to re-attach the shower compartment to the trailer. Any suggestions of what I need to use to do this. Special glue/cault etc.


Get a roll of Butyl rubber tape. That is the grey sticky putty and is all you need to seal the shower box to the trailer side wall. Make sure it goes to the outside edge of the flange on the box and tighten the screws a little at a time until the box is fully seated against the trailer. You will have to come back later and tighten them a little more and you may need to scrap away some of the putty that pushes out but there is no need to caulk the outside even though you will find the factory does it.


----------



## jaeson7 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for everyones help and advice. We had our maiden voyage with the new trailer to Lake Almanor, Ca. Learned a few things. I need a longer water hose, longer electrical cord and don't arrive late at night. Our trip was great, but I had never towed before so i was a bit nervous. Half way to our campsite my check engine light went on. Later discovered I didn't tighten my gas cap tight enough, but non the less scared the hell out of me. Also I was not prepared for the oil pressure to rise so much with engine strain so that stressed me out. Once we arrived I was able to relax. Our campsite had electric and water but no sewer, so our black and grey tanks filled up on day 2.5 and we were forced to use the public facilities from then on. Many valuable lessons. I met a real nice gentleman that gave me a tutorial on how to open and close my awning. I appreciate any other advice and suggestions.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

jaeson7 said:


> Thanks for everyones help and advice. We had our maiden voyage with the new trailer to Lake Almanor, Ca. Learned a few things. I need a longer water hose, longer electrical cord and don't arrive late at night. Our trip was great, but I had never towed before so i was a bit nervous. Half way to our campsite my check engine light went on. Later discovered I didn't tighten my gas cap tight enough, but non the less scared the hell out of me. Also I was not prepared for the oil pressure to rise so much with engine strain so that stressed me out. Once we arrived I was able to relax. Our campsite had electric and water but no sewer, so our black and grey tanks filled up on day 2.5 and we were forced to use the public facilities from then on. Many valuable lessons. I met a real nice gentleman that gave me a tutorial on how to open and close my awning. I appreciate any other advice and suggestions.


I remember our first trip out - I was nervous too and had towed a pop up for years, but, nothing as big as our 250RS (very similar to your model)....When we got to our first campsite we didn't understand why the tongue of the trailer was not lifting off the ball. We tried numerous times going up and down (had a manual crank then) and after about an hour and lots of frustration the tongue came loose. We later found out about stepping up onto the hitch to break it loose...Since we had a pop up before, it was never an issue....

In our travels, we too, have been fortunate in meeting some nice people that gave us some tips. So, all in all it sounds like your first trip out was not too bad and I am sure your looking forward to many more....

Some other items you may want to consider (if you don't already have them) are vent covers - We have maxaair - and they are great for keeping the rain out. Also, balance chocks...they add extra chocking and some stabilization for the outback...

We use the dominator brand sewer hose and its pretty sturdy...As others have mentioned - don't go cheap on a sewer hose!


----------

